# What is going on here?!?!!



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)

No joke, guys... My wife and I are at a resort and conference center celebrating our one year anniversary and there is a Santa convention here!!! There are literally 70 Santas walking around this place. Thanks for NOT bringing me that dartboard last year, %£€]£\%~|!

Gonna try to get two santas to fight each other at the club!

Stand by!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 7, 2015)

Pictures or it never happened

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy Anniversary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Pictures or it never happened


They aren't out yet, but the bar is having a karaoke night. I walked in and announced that we need a crapload of egg nog. Okay, I didn't say crapload. Pictures soon!


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)

Awful news guys!! Apparently it is a no no for Santa to get caught drinking, so we've been waiting in this bar for a bus load of Santas to role in, and we finally went out and found a Santa and asked if they were coming to the bar. I have a picture with one Santa, but I will try to get a big Santa pic tomorrow at breakfast.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)

Who knew Santa didn't drink?!?


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2015)

I smell a rata.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 7, 2015)

Gonna try to get a group pic at breakfast. Santa loves waffles, I hear!


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2015)

Great picture! I think we would all enjoy one of you sitting on Santa's lap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2015)

Gotta be nice to Santa(s). Ask them for woodworking stuff for Christmas! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2015)

I see you got people on either side of you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 7, 2015)

Does he smell like beef and cheese?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2015)

Funny thread, you and the missus have fun with this one!


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

Who are those 2 youngsters standing with you? Nice Hawaiian Santa print, by the way!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Who are those 2 youngsters standing with you? Nice Hawaiian Santa print, by the way!


I don't know, but they sure are good looking!


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I don't know, but they sure are good looking!



The girl sure is pretty, but the guy, ehhh!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2015)

HA, HA, HA, HO, HO, HO, Happy,Happy, Happy Anniversary!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Umm...if "Curls get girls." Where's yours?


And where's the rest of the pix man!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

